# Mower only runs when primed



## Cazimere

My briggs & stratton push mower starts when primed. Runs 5 seconds and dies.
Air filter, spark plug and fuel line are fine. Has no fuel filter.


----------



## Cazimere

Nevermind. I fixed it.


----------



## house412

*Mine is doing the same*

Hi there,

My mower is doing the same thing. It will run when I prime it for only a few seconds and then dies. Last mow, it eventually kept running, but ran real poor. It kept kind of surging. Regular idle, then would idle real slow...fast, then slow every second or so. How did you fix yours?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Rentahusband

house412 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My mower is doing the same thing. It will run when I prime it for only a few seconds and then dies. Last mow, it eventually kept running, but ran real poor. It kept kind of surging. Regular idle, then would idle real slow...fast, then slow every second or so. How did you fix yours?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Start by removing the float bowl nut on the carb. There is one tiny hole close to the top that is angled downward, clean this with a wire from a twist tie, this is usually the culprit. There is another larger hole twords the bottom that is a through hole make sure this is also clean. Spray with carb cleaner to finish. 
Pinch the fuel line to start to stop fuel flow into carb, there will be some fuel in the float bowl so have something to catch fuel.
Dean


----------

